# cutting large hollow form blanks?



## jimmyjames (Feb 22, 2013)

When cutting large hollow form blanks how do you guys do it? Are all cut off pith? Ive noticed that some have the pith right through the center of the blank, this doesnt seem right to me but im a noob at cutting blanks as well....


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 22, 2013)

It can go either way. Personally, I like all of my blanks to have the pith removed. It's just so dry here & scorching hot in the summer if the pith is in something it's pretty much an automatic loss for me. If I get something with the pith left in, I turn it as thin & uniformly as I can get it when it's green. It will probably warp but the chances of radial pith cracks are somewhat lessened.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2013)

Off the pith is always better. Minimum of 3 inches for a bowl blank up to as much a 7 or 8 depending on diameter, Hollow Form blanks I prefer the length to be about 1.5 times the squared dimension. But if you cut it odds are one of us will turn it!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2013)

I've turned with and without pith, and for most species, I prefer without. The blanks can be endgrain or side grain, and some turners prefer one over the other. I generally avoid side grain blanks with pith or endgrain blanks where the pith is off center. 

For the sake of avoiding waste, two of the dimensions should be the same in most cases... ie. 6x6x9. If you cut blanks that are say 6x7x9, I'll generally have to reduce something like that to 6x6x9 or 6x7x7... That's where the waste comes in.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 22, 2013)

Cutting off.pith is no problem for me, some of my butts i have are 40"+ in diameter so i could easily get up to a 16x16 block without pith, and all the buts i have are off of veneer grade logs from when they buck them to size. I also have a bazillion crotch log cutoffs but have no idea how to cut bowl blanks to get the crotch figure in them, i think most of the crotches will get slabbed into 5/4 and 8/4 to make raised panels and gun stock/guitar billets


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 22, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Off the pith is always better. Minimum of 3 inches for a bowl blank up to as much a 7 or 8 depending on diameter, Hollow Form blanks I prefer the length to be about 1.5 times the squared dimension. But if you cut it odds are one of us will turn it!



Oh i can cut it :). Next time i cut blanks i better bring a bigger gas can, my new saw drinks it like its going out of style....


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 23, 2013)

Will be cutting tomorrow, any interest in some large hollow form blanks?


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 23, 2013)

I know I could be interested. Are we talking Walnut here?


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 23, 2013)

DKMD was 'spot-on' with his post.....

I'll add: For peppermill blanks, cut to lengths an inch longer than the nominal length of the mechanisms, i.e. 13" blank for 12" mills, 11" blank for 10" mills etc.

Cutting a crotch: visualize the crotch as a slingshot, and make your cut perpendicular to the shooter's line of fire, and off the pith. It takes two rip cuts to eliminate the pith, but you get two blanks with crotch figure.

Have fun, wear your safety gear, keep sharp cutting edges.....sell cheap!


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 23, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> I know I could be interested. Are we talking Walnut here?



Yes


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Will be cutting tomorrow, any interest in some large hollow form blanks?



you bet !


----------

